# DELL is Official Partner of the Formula BMW World Final in Valencia



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*DELL is Official Partner of the Formula BMW World Final in Valencia.*

Munich, 11 October 2006. When the top drivers in Formula BMW line up for the World Final on the Circuit de la Comunitat Valenciana Ricardo Tormo from 24th to 26th November, DELL will be on the grid with them. The company is the Official Partner of the event, which goes under the name of "DELL Formula BMW World Final 2006". Following the successful premiere of the world final last year, the talented young racing drivers will be vying for a unique prize for the second time round: a Formula One test drive with the BMW Sauber F1 Team.

DELL and BMW are united by a longstanding partnership. As far back as 1999, the year BMW won the Le Mans 24-hour race, the DELL logo was emblazoned on the winning BMW V12 LMR. At the Nürburgring 24 Hours of 2005, when the two BMW M3 GTRs took home a one-two victory, DELL was also involved as a partner of Team BMW Motorsport.

The world's leading provider of products and services for internal IT and internet infrastructures has been actively supporting the promotion of up-and-coming young racing drivers in Formula BMW Germany since 2005. Involvements with BMW Team Germany in the World Touring Car Championship (FIA WTCC) and as Official Partner of the BMW Sauber F1 Team round off the connection between BMW Motorsport and DELL.

BMW Motorsport Director Mario Theissen: "DELL and BMW are united by a very high level of efficiency as well as an extremely sophisticated standard for quality and individuality in their own product ranges. We're very pleased that we will be able to continue the successful cooperation of the past at the DELL Formula BMW World Final."

Patrick Swoboda, Manager Global Alliances, DELL GmbH, adds: "As a partner of Formula BMW Germany for many years, we are pleased to be able to support talented junior racing drivers in this world final as well. For our motorsport involvement we have found in BMW a company that has internalised the same ideals as DELL: a passion for top performance coupled with innovative power and a feel for the latest trends. We are certain that DELL and BMW together will deliver an exciting and eventful weekend in Valencia for the spectators, teams and drivers alike."

Based on the direct business model, DELL develops, produces and configures its products and services according to individual customer requirements and offers a comprehensive range of software and peripherals. DELL's revenue in the last four quarters totalled 57,4 billion US dollars. It ranks 25th in the Fortune 500 list.


----------



## meccanoble (Nov 17, 2006)

hey, i'm a DBR of Dell, great to see big things happen.


----------

